# zhuifeng1699



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can someone ban this knob please

Pm he just sent me

hello friend
we are xinyuan trade Co.,Ltd. in China ,

we wholesale Nike shoes,Adidas shoes,Jordan shoes,
Rolex watch,LV bag,nike cap,
nike garment,basketball wear ...
nike and adidas socks and other brand name products.

Drop shipping is available.

Our website: www.nike100.com

If you are interested in and would like to know more, please feel free to contact me.

E-mail: [email protected]

looking forward to your cooperation.

thanks

_________________
we are xinyuan trading Co.,Ltd. offer nike,adidas shoes, ROlex watch,LV bag, Gucci glasses,nike cap and so on.

For more information,please visit the website:
www.nike100.com

E-mail: [email protected]

Hope we can establish long-term business relationship.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I also have this


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I just had the same and told him to fuck off he replied thinking i was rude can we please sort this out Jae, mods someone


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Feeling left out now, as i've not had one


----------

